# Busch gardens tampa, dining plan



## jazzeah (Apr 11, 2012)

Is the Busch Gardens all day dining plan worth the price?  the park closes at 7 this week


----------



## Loueloui (Apr 12, 2012)

jazzeah said:


> Is the Busch Gardens all day dining plan worth the price?  the park closes at 7 this week




Hello Jazz,

Tampa local here. I have been to Busch Gardens many times and can advise you of the following: The food in the parks 

is invariably expensive and BAD. I would certainly not eat dinner there, however you could possibly get by with 

lunch. You can also leave the parking lot and come back with no fee, so the short answer to your question is no.

Unfortunately the surrounding areas of Busch Gardens are very financially repressed, so dining options are somewhat 

limited. I wouldn't go so far as to call it a slum but sans Busch Gardens, it's not anywhere I would normally choose 

to visit.


For Breakfast there is a McDonalds directly across the street, and is walking distance from the entrance. There is 

also an IHOP a few blocks further west.


For lunch there are also some decent places immediately adjacent to the McDonalds, however you can eat lunch in the 

park rather reasonably, and the food is not that bad.


If you would like to eat dinner near the park, there is the previously mentioned McDonalds, also some other independent restaurants serving Gyros, wings and the like. About a mile west there is a very good Red Lobster and a poor Olive Garden. About 2 miles North of the park on Fowler there are several chain restaurants like TGI Friday's, Chili's and such as well as fast food outlets. The choices here are abundant, however this is close to the University so weekends can get crowded and a bit rowdy.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2012)

I concur.
Eat there for lunch and wait until you've left for the day to get dinner


----------



## jjlovecub (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't do it - not a good deal at all


----------

